# Banana Pudding



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2016)

An Old family favorite !!













IMG_7519.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 15, 2016


















IMG_7518.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 15, 2016






My mouth is watering while sitting here letting it sit to cool down,

I never saw a meringue on 'naner puddin, till the service. which brings me to question. Meringue is a dried sugar slurry, A meringue will even draw the moisture out of the air on a humid day. Why do all the meringue topped pies recommend refrigerating after making?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

That looks great Kevin!

I have about 60 banana trees in my yard & a freezer full of ripe bananas, just begging to be made into pie!

You have inspired me!

Al


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 15, 2016)

Ooh yeah! Beautiful pie!


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks great Kevin!
> 
> I have about 60 banana trees in my yard & a freezer full of ripe bananas, just begging to be made into pie!
> 
> ...


Al that is not a back yard,it is a Plantation LOL

Richie


----------



## whistech (Dec 15, 2016)

Beautiful banana pudding Foamheart!     I love banana pudding.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks great Kevin.  I love banana anything.

I made a lemon pudding and put meringue on top.  After sitting in the fridge overnight, the meringue had turned almost watery where it contacted the pudding.  There was actually liquid floating on the pudding.  It didn't affect the taste, but it sure didn't look real appetizing.  No idea why this happened.

Gary


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2016)

Has everyone noticed that like so many other recipes, "Nilla Wafers" no longer has the banana pudding recipe on the box? Lots of the recipes that made products famous, which had that recipe on the containers, have now disappeared.

We never had meringues on banana pudding. That way it could safely be made and just left on the table. You'd come in the house and smell it and your mouth would start watering. And Mom would start guarding it.....LOL


SmokinAl said:


> That looks great Kevin!
> 
> I have about 60 banana trees in my yard & a freezer full of ripe bananas, just begging to be made into pie!
> 
> ...


Thank you, inspiration is a good thing.o


Smokin Jay said:


> Ooh yeah! Beautiful pie!


You know, to me a lightly brown meringue is pretty. 

Thanks


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2016)

whistech said:


> Beautiful banana pudding Foamheart!     I love banana pudding.


Thanks, and doesn't everyone? 


GaryHibbert said:


> Looks great Kevin.  I love banana anything.
> 
> I made a lemon pudding and put meringue on top.  After sitting in the fridge overnight, the meringue had turned almost watery where it contacted the pudding.  There was actually liquid floating on the pudding.  It didn't affect the taste, but it sure didn't look real appetizing.  No idea why this happened.
> 
> Gary


The cold causes any humidity to change more rapidly into a condensate, making the dry sugar like a turbo-charged sponge. Actually those brown drops formed on the meringue is sugar water.

So why would a manufacturer recommend a reefer??


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 15, 2016)

A lightly brown meringue is pretty! Did you use a blowtorch?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 15, 2016)

Now that's almost too sexy to eat!  Almost...

By the way, banana pudding?  Don't you mean nanner pudn?

I too want to know how you browned the meringue like that.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2016)

Smokin Jay said:


> A lightly brown meringue is pretty! Did you use a blowtorch?





CrankyBuzzard said:


> Now that's almost too sexy to eat!  Almost...
> 
> By the way, banana pudding?  Don't you mean nanner pudn?
> 
> I too want to know how you browned the meringue like that.


Thank you guys, nope just used the oven.

Its so humid today the meringue is covered with droplets. But it still tasted good.  I use 1/4 C of confectioners (powdered) sugar for each egg white. 

No sense me doing a bunch of typing, here's a post strickly about meringues. These are meringue kisses.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/167697/breath-mints


----------



## b-one (Dec 15, 2016)

Tasty looking pudding, I also love banana pudding!Thumbs Up


----------



## dward51 (Dec 15, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Has everyone noticed that like so many other recipes, "Nilla Wafers" no longer has the banana pudding recipe on the box? Lots of the recipes that made products famous, which had that recipe on the containers, have now disappeared.


Ok, to preserve the recipe for future generations who might search this thread (since it seems to have disappeared from the Nabisco Nilla Wafer box), here it is.  And my recommendation is to eat while still warm from the oven (but it's good refrigerated later too).  If you have not had fresh still warm from cooking Nan'er Puddin', you are missing out.

*Original Nilla Banana Pudding*

Ready in: 60 mins.

Layers of Nilla wafers, creamy pudding and fresh banana slices
are the stars of this American classic.

3/4 cup sugar, divided
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
Dash salt
3 eggs, separated
2 cups milk
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
45 NILLA Wafers, divided
5 ripe bananas, sliced (about 3 1/2 cups), divided
Additional NILLA Wafers and banana slices, for garnish

1. Mix 1/2 cup sugar, flour and salt in top of double boiler.
Blend in 3 egg yolks and milk. Cook, uncovered, over boiling water,
stirring constantly for 10 to 12 minutes or until thickened. Remove
from heat; stir in vanilla.

2. Reserve 10 wafers for garnish. Spread small amount of custard
on bottom of 1 1/2-quart casserole; cover with a layer of wafers
and a layer of sliced bananas. Pour about 1/3 of custard over
bananas. Continue to layer wafers, bananas and custard to make
a total of 3 layers of each, ending with custard.

3. Beat egg whites until soft peaks form; gradually add remaining
1/4 cup sugar and beat until stiff but not dry. Spoon on top of
pudding, spreading evenly to cover entire surface and sealing well
to edges.

4. Bake at 350°F in top half of oven for 15 to 20 minutes or
until browned. Cool slightly or refrigerate. Garnish with
additional wafers and banana slices just before serving.

Makes 8 servings

NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION per serving
287 calories, 6 g protein, 50 g carbohydrate, 7 g total fat,
2 g saturated fat, 117 mg cholesterol, 134 mg sodium,
1 g dietary fiber.

Preparation Time: 30 mins.
Cook Time: 15 mins.
Cooling Time: 15 mins.
Total Time: 60 mins.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 15, 2016)

Dang it man that's a beauty! I'll take 2, and eat them both!

Points


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks tasty Kevin!

Point!


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow. That is a work of art!

Disco


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 18, 2016)

That is very nice and bet it taste GREAT

I think i just gained a few pounds.


----------



## sveanooo (May 11, 2017)

I love banna pudding 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for the recipe.. :)


----------



## ab canuck (May 11, 2017)

Well I'm thinking of making this one, it sounds great....... Thx, for sharing.


----------

